# UF underdeck?



## Ima Fabricator (Oct 8, 2010)

Can I run UF underdeck? Stapled to decking? 

340.10(4) ??? 

or does it need to go in sealtight?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ima Fabricator said:


> Can I run UF underdeck? Stapled to decking?
> 
> 340.10(4) ???
> 
> or does it need to go in sealtight?




Ugh...what a cheap and disgusting way to wire a few landscape/ deck lights. 


You can certainly do it but you are IMO a big-time hack.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ima Fabricator said:


> Can I run UF underdeck? Stapled to decking?
> 
> 340.10(4) ???
> 
> or does it need to go in sealtight?


 

If it's marked sunlight resistant,and NOT subject to physical damage, then yes


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Ugh...what a cheap and disgusting way to wire a few landscape/ deck lights.
> 
> 
> You can certainly do it but you are IMO a big-time hack.


And some LTFNMC isn't? Same as UF more or less just round.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> And some LTFNMC isn't? Same as UF more or less just round.


 
I agree, and LFNMC and UF together is DOUBLE HACK

CAn you imagine watching some clown push UF through LFNMC?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> ....... a big-time hack.


Troll is more like it. *Ima*? C'mon!


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

340.12 (9) says it can be exposed to sunlight if identified for that purpose. 

340.12 (10) would need to be taken into consideration though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It's under a deck so does it really matter? Personally I don't use UF cause it's a b1tch to strip IMO. I would use PVC and Carflex for something like this.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

I guess I was too slow.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> And some LTFNMC isn't? Same as UF more or less just round.



I use it for mostly AC C/U and where the flexibility is needed. For transitions from PVC it's a great way to install stuff.


----------



## Ima Fabricator (Oct 8, 2010)

*Wire*

What is difference if it's mounted on 2x10's where you will never see it and goes right into back of GFCI's flush mount and some post light all wired internally through 4x4 predrilled posts. And it's a family member with very little money to pay you? 

How would you run it then ?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Are you saying this is hack work? 










This is under a deck with very little clearance. It goes to a new GFCI receptacle on a deck.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I use it for mostly AC C/U and where the flexibility is needed. For transitions from PVC it's a great way to install stuff.


I actually ruffed a deck of my own with it. Put a small shed on top and stubbed up with EMT, I used EMT to FMC fittings for transitions :whistling2: Hey, I know how to break the rules correctly.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

and it goes to here..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ima Fabricator said:


> What is difference if it's mounted on 2x10's where you will never see it and goes right into back of GFCI's flush mount and some post light all wired internally through 4x4 predrilled posts. And it's a family member with very little money to pay you?
> 
> How would you run it then ?


 

If that's the case, you're doing it the cheapest way.

We're just busting your balls because that's not what a professional would do. Feel free to do that as a favor for your family. Just don't charge for work like that:whistling2:


And Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> and it goes to here..


I would have done that in PVC the whole way. 2 90s and 2 45s, assuming it's a straight shot down that 2x8.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I would have done that in PVC the whole way. 2 90s and 2 45s, assuming it's a straight shot down that 2x8.


Prefab fittings? Hack!


It was a tight area. More power to you if you do it all pvc. This was much easier for me.


----------



## Ima Fabricator (Oct 8, 2010)

*Ways*

I asked them if they wanted the Platinum, Gold ,or Silver Service. They said iron. I said ok then u get uf and staples. For platinum I would of been glad to do that. Besides, it's a foot off the ground so the only one that will ever see it will be a home inspector 10yrs from now and maybe some racoons. 

In my opinion that uf is way tuffer than sealtite anyhow. 


Was that THWN or THHN in the PVC in that photo??


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ima Fabricator said:


> I asked them if they wanted the Platinum, Gold ,or Silver Service. They said iron. I said ok then u get uf and staples. For platinum I would of been glad to do that. Besides, it's a foot off the ground so the only one that will ever see it will be a home inspector 10yrs from now and maybe some racoons.
> 
> In my opinion that uf is way tuffer than sealtite anyhow.
> 
> ...




That was GOLD wiring for higher value install. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Prefab fittings? Hack!


Yeah maybe, but while you are heating up your PVC heating device, I'm pulling wire. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ima Fabricator said:


> I asked them if they wanted the Platinum, Gold ,or Silver Service. They said iron. I said ok then u get uf and staples. For platinum I would of been glad to do that. Besides, it's a foot off the ground so the only one that will ever see it will be a home inspector 10yrs from now and maybe some racoons.
> 
> In my opinion that uf is way tuffer than sealtite anyhow.
> 
> ...


 

Hopefully "W"!! Mag?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah maybe, but while you are heating up your PVC heating device, I'm pulling wire. :thumbup::laughing:


No doubt, I use prefab all the time. However, I did just buy a new Milwaulkee heat gun that works great for offsets and 45º's.


----------



## stackappartment (Apr 4, 2010)

We never use prefab.:no: Got a hot bend for a job with no power on site. It turns 1/2" pvc to a wet noodle in seconds. 

www.hotbend.com


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Ugh...what a cheap and disgusting way to wire a few landscape/ deck lights.
> 
> 
> You can certainly do it but you are IMO a big-time hack.


the op did not say what was being wired


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> No doubt, I use prefab all the time. However, I did just buy a new Milwaulkee heat gun that works great for offsets and 45º's.


What a cheap and disgusting way to install pvc. You can certainly do it but you are IMO a big time hack.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

hotwire1955 said:


> the op did not say what was being wired


 He said a post light.


----------



## boltedfaultz (Jan 20, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If that's the case, you're doing it the cheapest way.
> 
> We're just busting your balls because that's not what a professional would do. Feel free to do that as a favor for your family. Just don't charge for work like that:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you were asked to give a bid on something like this if you would bid it with UF or your way and loose the job?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

boltedfaultz said:


> Just wondering if you were asked to give a bid on something like this if you would bid it with UF or your way and loose the job?


 

If I lose the job because of a few dollars savings,that's not the customer base I target anyway. I hide from customers like that. My customers know I'm not the cheapest guy around, and they GLADLY pay the difference.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> It's under a deck so does it really matter? Personally I don't use UF cause it's a b1tch to strip IMO. I would use PVC and Carflex for something like this.


I'll run uf under a deck quicker than rich will magically make a water pipe "not an electrode". ITS UNDER A DECK........


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Ugh...what a cheap and disgusting way to wire a few landscape/ deck lights.
> 
> 
> You can certainly do it but you are IMO a big-time hack.




:no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If that's the case, you're doing it the cheapest way.
> 
> We're just busting your balls because that's not what a professional would do. Feel free to do that as a favor for your family. Just don't charge for work like that:whistling2:
> 
> ...



Call me unprofessional then. I see nothing wrong with running UF under a deck......


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If I lose the job because of a few dollars savings,that's not the customer base I target anyway. I hide from customers like that. My customers know I'm not the cheapest guy around, and they GLADLY pay the difference.




We aren't the cheapest either and I would of done it in uf.





First inno called me a hack now mcclary and mag....larson doesn't count.:whistling2:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Are you saying this is hack work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but your big picture ruined the thread. Second time I can count you have done this.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> No, but your big picture ruined the thread. Second time I can count you have done this.




Damn you sound grumpy today!:001_huh:

It is big up and down but is not too big side to side on my screen.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

To the OP-- yes you can install uf under a deck but don't staple it to the decking, staple to the floor joists. Actually you could do it the floor decking but not a good idea. I have done some this way (on the joist) esp. where it is not visible. Let them call it hack work. Personally I see no reason for carflex, sealtight , PVC or anything else.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> No, but your big picture ruined the thread. Second time I can count you have done this.




I'm happy about it too.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I give them options sometimes. The grand delux or code min. IMO its not always up to me. They have a budget to so I have to start there.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Troll is more like it. *Ima*? C'mon!


And what exactly is wrong with *Ima ? *

Play nice now.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Call me unprofessional then. I see nothing wrong with running UF under a deck......


Me neither, I do it all the time. Funny in 30 plus years I've never had a call back with any type of failure due to this wiring method.

If you even have half a clue how install romex in a neat manner it really dosen't look that bad. In fact I think it's less noticeable than pvc.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Me neither, I do it all the time. Funny in 30 plus years I've never had a call back with any type of failure due to this wiring method.
> 
> If you even have half a clue how install romex in a neat manner it really dosen't look that bad. In fact I think it's less noticeable than pvc.


Another Ima heard from


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> He said a post light.


 after he was called a big time hack


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Ima Fabricator said:


> Can I run UF underdeck? Stapled to decking?
> 
> 340.10(4) ???
> 
> or does it need to go in sealtight?


After reading this again I realized you said "stapled to the decking".

That would be a bad idea IMO. Joists, no problem....decking... total hack.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

stackappartment said:


> We never use prefab.:no: Got a hot bend for a job with no power on site. It turns 1/2" pvc to a wet noodle in seconds.
> 
> www.hotbend.com


I can bend 1/2" over my knee... and you aren't going to get a offset in 2-4" with that hot bend.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Anybody using the springs to bend pvc? It's great for underground upto 1". The bends don't have to be exact and there tends to be some spring back so you have to overbbend.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

*He's a Hack...She's a Hack...Hack,Hack,Hack*

Let us all now build ourselves up,by tearing others down.

"It's not how good I look,it's how bad I make you look".

Do you know how old it gets being on a job,surrounded with these type people ?They seem to breed like cockroaches in our industry. How hard is it to just shut-up,worry about your own work,and do your best?

It might be the way YOU do it,but don't tell me it's the only way to do it.Go back to your own ladder,and get back to work.

Got my grump on.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Anybody using the springs to bend pvc? It's great for underground upto 1". The bends don't have to be exact and there tends to be some spring back so you have to overbbend.


 
tried them and hate 'em


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Used them on a school job. Every thing was under ground and they worked good for that. Saved a lot of material and time. Everything was stubbing up in either a block wall or stud wall. The 90's didn't have to be dead nuts.


----------



## stackappartment (Apr 4, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I can bend 1/2" over my knee... and you aren't going to get a offset in 2-4" with that hot bend.



This thing ain't no hair dryer! I can get a perfect offset every time. All u need to do is glue your coupler on so u don't distort the end of the pipe. I don't use a lot of 4", but i use a ton of 3" for underground and and have never used a long sweep 90.


----------



## Ima Fabricator (Oct 8, 2010)

*Rebuttal*



Ima Hack said:


> After reading this again I realized you said "stapled to the decking".
> 
> That would be a bad idea IMO. Joists, no problem....decking... total hack.



Just a term. Of course I staple to joist. That would be a major hack what you said. 

Here is how I bend all my PVC and get home in time for the ball games with plenty to spare. 

http://www.thepipeviper.com/


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, that went much farther than 15 rounds. UF is tough chit. If you can/could run it under decking where it would never be seen unless you were in the crawl space with a flashlight and the install is legit, than find something else to b*tch about. We can all say..."Look at how I routed this run, transitioned this, transitioned that." Well Commander you thought to yourself the deck had a great late evening ambience when you got here.........Is it all just ugly now that you crawled on your belly under the decking to see that it was feed with UF to a certain box????


Pack up the cooler honey, we're leaving this hack and his barbeque. I can't wait 'til I get back to the shop and tell the guys:whistling2:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I would and have done this with UF. I see nothing wrong with it and have had zero issues with it. I personally think UF looks better anyway than PVC, especially after a year or two when the PVC starts to discolor and distort.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Let us all now build ourselves up,by tearing others down.
> 
> "It's not how good I look,it's how bad I make you look".
> 
> ...


 




WHoooooaaaa high horse! What the hel is your problem?. 

The man started a thread,,,,and asked for opinions,,,and he got it. It sounds like your feeelings are hurt alot more than the ops. You must be the one getting torn apart for sloppy work. Why else would you be so offended?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've snaked and/or stapled UF under decks plenty of times. It's all about how much time , labor and profit you have figuered for the job as wellas asking price. I've done some hi end drilling and conduit work thru the underneaths of decks as well as stapling UF on angles underneath or even just leaving it layed out on the soil.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

IMO, LTFNMC is used for short length of less than 6ft! I'd go with PVC or emt( better)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> It's under a deck so does it really matter? Personally I don't use UF cause it's a b1tch to strip IMO. I would use PVC and Carflex for something like this.


 X2:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> No doubt, I use prefab all the time. However, I did just buy a new Milwaulkee heat gun that works great for offsets and 45º's.


 
Now that is HACK

Buy a hotbox cheapskate......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

UF is fine. PVC, Carflex, Carlon in a space that is never going to be seen by anyone is wasted effort. Your customer couldn't care less how you run it, as long as the part on top of the deck looks good, it works right, and it lasts.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> UF is fine. PVC, Carflex, Carlon in a space that is never going to be seen by anyone is wasted effort. Your customer couldn't care less how you run it, as long as the part on top of the deck looks good, it works right, and it lasts.


 100% agreement. I'm a pipe guy, I love piping everything, and even I wouldn't think twice about running this in UF. It's safe, it's code compliant, it's effective, and it can be done quickly. Where's the problem? :confused1:

-John


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> IMO, LTFNMC is used for short length of less than 6ft! I'd go with PVC or emt( better)


 
Yea EMT is better!!!! :jester:

Why run it in something that will last when you can run it in something they can rust out in five years :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> Now that is HACK
> 
> Buy a hotbox cheapskate......:laughing::laughing:


You haven't seen my "hotbox" , have you?...It's a coleman portable grill..:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You haven't seen my "hotbox" , have you?...It's a coleman portable grill..:laughing:


 
I pictured that grill when I read his post.:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I pictured that grill when I read his post.:laughing:


:laughing:...I am the #1 hack or close 220/221 might have me though:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Let us all now build ourselves up,by tearing others down.
> 
> "It's not how good I look,it's how bad I make you look".
> 
> ...


It is easy word to spell and gets people in a uproar.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Let us all now build ourselves up,by tearing others down.
> 
> "It's not how good I look,it's how bad I make you look".
> 
> ...


 


Calm down,,,Alot of my post on here are purely to stir the pot.......

I say running UF under decks is hack but I do it.......

I say screwing meter bases to vinyl is hack but I do it.......

I say blue boxes are hack......


----------

